# 2000 altima, Maybe belt and shocks issue



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi guys
my guys makes little belt noise sometimes or maybe pulley, i have the serpine belt changed, what else i need to do?
I also got 4 new tires yokohama, for some reasons, when i go over bumps, it seems to be hitting more harder than the my previous set, do you guys thing I need all new 4 of them?
If i do, which brand would be good and inexpensive? I dont want monroe struts, i heard they sucked. any suggestions?
I can tell this is going to cost me a fortunate.

thanks!


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

Certain tires are louder, harder, softer, quieter.... then others. Cheap tires suck.
Make sure that the tire PSI is correct, and that the vehicle alignment is good. 
When your yokohamas wear out, next time pay more for better quality tires.
The online tire stores have opinionated reviews on most brands if you need help deciding. Pick a tire that matchs your weather, driving style, and expectations. Don't just look for the cheapest one. You get what you pay for. 

Concerning shocks. Monroe was an actually OEM supplier to Nissan for various models/years. Cheaper entry level struts/shocks suck. Most mfg's make upgraded versions. If you replace the shocks/struts, make sure you use the 'better' parts. I'll recommend the Monroe Reflex and Gabriel Ultras for the daily driver. 
The KYB/Tokico, and some other 'sport' brands, might be better for those that want better handling at the cost of ride quality. 

Concerning the belts, make sure that you changed both of them and that belt tension is correct. And, idler pulleys don't last forever. If you used cheap belts and haven't changed the idlers, you will only regret it with more noise later on.


----------

